# OMG - They asked the wrong person!



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2016)

I don't think I've ever posted a portrait on TPF.  Well a couple of bold young ladies asked if I would take some graduation photos for them.   Of course I said yes. One will be done in the morning, and one in the evening.  Not sure if it's necessary to say, but these are freebies from an amateur with a camerateur 

Time to see what I have learned primarily from TPF'ers.  I look forward to sharing and getting feedback.   I have little idea what it will be like shooting at less than 1/1250 .  I will also try to incorporate a little blur. 

Oh well, they asked for it.  Hopefully, the first post will be here on Sunday night.  (((YIKES)))


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## astroNikon (May 12, 2016)

Which cell phone do you have that you can set the Shutter Speed ?

nice freebie job.  Good luck (which I'm sure you don't need).


----------



## Designer (May 12, 2016)

I'm anxious to see the results!  You want to try to add some motion blur?  LOL!


----------



## pjaye (May 12, 2016)

I'm 100% positive you can do this!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2016)

Thanks guys n gal!    It will be fun.  I don't stress and will enjoy the challenge; besides, Photoshop can fix anything!   Actually, it will be 100% Lightroom so I will just 'Slider to the left - Slider to the right'


----------



## DarkShadow (May 12, 2016)

Cool Humans in flight.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Cool Humans in flight.


That's it.  Done deal, the SS stays at 1/1250 no matter.


----------



## annamaria (May 12, 2016)

Hehe liked your use  of words. I know you'll do great.


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2016)

I bet they will be grand.


----------



## spiralout462 (May 12, 2016)

They will be.like...... "Why are you standing so far away with that big lens".  Lol


----------



## manaheim (May 12, 2016)




----------



## FITBMX (May 12, 2016)

That will be fun!  Maybe this will be your turning point, make you a portrait Photographer.
What are your plans, for what settings, poses, lighting, and so on?


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

manaheim said:


>



I know right!  That's how I feel.  I'm more nervous about posting results than actually doing the shoot.  I feel weird calling it a shoot - sounds way too official.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 13, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Maybe this will be your turning point, make you a portrait Photographer.


No wayyyy.    Like a dumbdumb, I purchased a softbox and flashes and triggers and other shtuff  like that; thinking portraits was what I would do.  Wifey and I ended up at a dog park and that's what started the wildlife birdography addiction.



FITBMX said:


> What are your plans, for what settings, poses, lighting, and so on?


The plan is to enjoy (tonight) charging all the eneloops and camera batteries, cleaning lenses, formatting cards, gathering equipment 'flashes, 5 in 1 reflector, softbox w/stand etc., packing bags'.

I have all kinds of websites and notes saved either in Dropbox or as favorites I can refer to.  I may pick a few specific ones to review.  I've already asked the ladies to send me examples of what kind of poses, backgrounds etc. they may want in addition to campus locations.  Neither have done that yet   They are both graduating from Cal State University, Fullerton and OH BOY, the morning session subject is actually MY DAUGHTER   and she's not a morning person.  For that one, she is bringing her bff to assist.  Hopefully, what I learn from that session can be applied or avoided from the evening session.  'Damn, session sounds too official'

I will bring 4 lenses to use with 7dmii and 60d crop bodies only; the 70-200mm F4L, 100mm macro F2.8L, 17-40mm F4L, and finally get some use out of the Sigma 50mm ART lens.  Hmmm, basically every lens that collect dust most of the time.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Looking forward to seeing these!



Okay SpongePegSquarePants, now I'm nervous


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I know right!  That's how I feel.  I'm more nervous about posting results than actually doing the shoot.  I feel weird calling it a shoot - sounds way too official.


especially if you're also a hunter ...


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing these!
> ...


make sure you have a backup camera and lens
make sure you have a backup backup camera and lens for your backup
make sure you have a backup backup backup camera and lens for your backup backup

you have insurance don't you ?  Just in case you trip and fall on the family.
You don't want something like this to happen without insurance ?!?!


----------



## Rick50 (May 13, 2016)

If it doesn't work out, just tell us "Someone wearing a Tilley hat came by and they went with him.... Bummer."


----------



## DarkShadow (May 13, 2016)

Pretend they have feathers,through some sun flower seeds down,they should turn out great.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 13, 2016)

All I could think was, why.....? Then I read it was your daughter. Not sure if that's worse or better! jk I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> All I could think was, why.....? Then I read it was your daughter. Not sure if that's worse or better! jk I'm sure it'll be fine.



I know right!  I just told her how early I want to get there and she's already pushing back.  Me "How early are you and bff prepared to get up on Sunday morning? You know how I am." Diva "LOL, I don't want to get up too early because I'm working the night before and need my sleep to look well rested.  I would be happy being there by 10am."  Me "That's not the best light time".  Diva "I know but 6 or 7am is too early".   WHATEVERRRRRRRRRRRR.  Kids these days!


----------



## KC1 (May 13, 2016)

It's just a few snaps and it'll all be over, piece of cake.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

KC1 said:


> It's just a few snaps and it'll all be over, piece of cake.



No doubt.  They are getting free amateur Facebook quality.


----------



## Designer (May 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Me "That's not the best light time".  Diva "I know but 6 or 7am is too early".


Can you make it an evening "shoot" - "session"  ?  Or does the Diva have to get to her job at that time of day?


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2016)

Designer said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Me "That's not the best light time".  Diva "I know but 6 or 7am is too early".
> ...



Yup, Lil Ms. Diva has to work.


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm sure you'll be fine.  And I posted the popcorn thing cuz I'm looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## FITBMX (May 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will be your turning point, make you a portrait Photographer.
> ...



At least you have all the gear you will need.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 18, 2016)

What a pain.  No wonder I prefer wildlife and birdography. 
We arrived probably an hour after I wanted to, but it didn't matter because most of the day was overcast.  Carrying around my largest camera bag full of stuff along with a satchel with flashes and triggers....not fun.  Maybe a set location wouldn't have been bad, but we moved all around the arboretum and campus.  The times I wanted to use the speedlight, it needed to be too close or in the frame.  There are lots of shots were it would have been nice to get catchlights.  I was also not willing to carry around the softbox.   I ended up with hundreds of images and can't wait to get through them all.
My daughter was first, so here it goes.  This will end up being pic heavy; hopefully numbering them will help.  It will take weeks to get through culling etc. (I really do have other things to do) 
Please feel free to C&C&C = comical critique & commentary.

1) 


Elva Graduation-003 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

2) 


Elva Graduation-009 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

3) 


Elva Graduation-015 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

4) 


Elva Graduation-027 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

5) 


Elva Graduation-039 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

6) 


Elva Graduation-042 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

7) 


Elva Graduation-065 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (May 18, 2016)

I think you did very well.She has such a great smile and it don't look forced and just seems natural like she was having fun.Great Job Jack.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 18, 2016)

This is one of those - I want another chance photos.  The softbox would have come in handy.
8) 


Elva Graduation-115 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (May 18, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> I think you did very well.She has such a great smile and it don't look forced and just seems natural like she was having fun.Great Job Jack.



Thank you Dark.  It was work (about the same as walking around all day with the Tamster).  However, I got to spend some quality time with her, her bff and her little sister. 



Elva Graduation-109 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (May 18, 2016)

Okay a few more and I'm done......for a bit.

9) 


Elva Graduation-142 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

10) 


Elva Graduation-139 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

11) 


Elva Graduation-136 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

12) Weird crop but oh well and wild hair going across face.


Elva Graduation-018-2 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

13) 


Elva Graduation-101 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (May 19, 2016)

You've got a very nice camera, Jack!  Well done!

Beautiful young lady!


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

Great work, Jack! Depending on how much you'd want to manipulate the photo, #8 would make a really good B&W.


----------



## Rick50 (May 19, 2016)

Really good job!


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Really good job!


Yep, good, solid work!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

waday said:


> Great work, Jack! Depending on how much you'd want to manipulate the photo, #8 would make a really good B&W.



Oh shoot.  Thanks Wade.  I actually meant to mention that I am sure out of everything, a few B&W's would be nice - even though I still struggle with when & how.  I will give that one a go.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

waday said:


> Great work, Jack! Depending on how much you'd want to manipulate the photo, #8 would make a really good B&W.





Rick50 said:


> Really good job!





tirediron said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Really good job!
> ...



Thank you guys!


----------



## ronlane (May 19, 2016)

Nice job Jack.


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Great work, Jack! Depending on how much you'd want to manipulate the photo, #8 would make a really good B&W.
> ...


Do it!  I've been on a B&W kick lately, so I feel like I want to convert everything, haha.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 19, 2016)

Excellent set!  I'm sure her parents are thrilled 

Seriously though I bet she loves these.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent set!  I'm sure her parents are thrilled
> 
> Seriously though I bet she loves these.



Haaaaaaaaaaaa  good one Ms. Pants   

Thank you!


----------



## astroNikon (May 19, 2016)

Awesome 

I can just see you just winging it and putting a shingle out now and getting razzed by everyone on this board about Biz Plan, etc.


----------



## FITBMX (May 19, 2016)

You did a great job on these! I will not try to say which is my favorite, there are too many and that is your choice anyway. 
You have two beautiful girls, I bet you are proud!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> You did a great job on these! I will not try to say which is my favorite, there are too many and that is your choice anyway.
> You have two beautiful girls, I bet you are proud!



Thank you - Only one is mine    Could not handle two Diva's.  Yikes!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Awesome
> 
> I can just see you just winging it and putting a shingle out now and getting razzed by everyone on this board about Biz Plan, etc.



Oh man seriously.  I have even more respect for those who do portraits.  I can see how it could be rewarding, but running the business end of it and diving into PS etc.  NO WAY.


----------



## FITBMX (May 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you - Only one is mine  Could not handle two Diva's. Yikes!


 So the one is the BFF's little sister. Got it!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you - Only one is mine  Could not handle two Diva's. Yikes!
> ...



Welllll, almost.  She is my daughter's little sister.   Mom (my ex) & Stepdad.  I had nothing to do with it. LOL


----------



## waday (May 19, 2016)

Jack, hope you don't mind; this is what I thought of when I saw it... It's a fairly quick edit, and some of the edges could probably be cleaned up a bit more.




 

ETA:
Sorry, I had to re-edit to remove her left hand...


----------



## pjaye (May 19, 2016)

As I figured, you did a great job!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2016)

No I will never mind Wade and thank you.  Looks like that hand belongs to somebody else 
I didn't mention it previously, but that highlight on her face is from me trying and hoping to shoot a flash through the 5 in 1 reflector.  Epic fail.  It basically ended up being a spotlight.

Darn, forgot my quotes.  TY RonRon and TY Barb


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2016)

Here are several others we did later in the afternoon - early evening.  Again, ugly overcast the majority of time. 

1) 


Jeanette Castro Gra-140 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

2) 


Jeanette Castro Gra-129 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

3) 


Jeanette Castro Gra-073 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

4)


Jeanette Castro Gra-059 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

5) 


Jeanette Castro Gra-013 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

6) 


Jeanette Castro Gra-097-2 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (May 20, 2016)

waday said:


> Jack, hope you don't mind; this is what I thought of when I saw it... It's a fairly quick edit, and some of the edges could probably be cleaned up a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 121882
> 
> ...



If I get another chance, I would use a wider lens and use the actual softbox.  I really like the B&W idea and this is somewhat what I would be going for; getting more of the cover in the scene.



Elva Graduation-115 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## waday (May 20, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, hope you don't mind; this is what I thought of when I saw it... It's a fairly quick edit, and some of the edges could probably be cleaned up a bit more.
> ...


Looks good! I do like getting more of the scene, but the perfectionist in me wants the background to be more symmetrical, haha.


----------



## FITBMX (May 20, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Welllll, almost. She is my daughter's little sister. Mom (my ex) & Stepdad. I had nothing to do with it. LOL



You are making this very complicated for me!!!! So I will round it up this way......... ALL three girls look lovely!


----------



## FITBMX (May 20, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Here are several others we did later in the afternoon - early evening.  Again, ugly overcast the majority of time.



Very nice!


----------

